# Jumping pictures



## emilyanne (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

your horse was suring enjoying himself with those bucks lol.
I'm not the best but in I think it wa one photo lol your leg has come back a little bit but that was a once off I think. Looks like you might be riding with piano hands as well


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Release more


----------



## emilyanne (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah it was his first time jumping in a feild and he was loving it  thanks for the help.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Please use ground lines, both take off and land poles, and construct your fences safely! It will greatly help your horse judge take off and help produce a round correct jump. ALso try to "fill in" the fences to give them some substance and depth, for all the same reasons.

Jumping a single rail is considered a test of the rider's ability to judge distance, not something you want to be doing with a green horse.


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

I know you mentioned hes green to jumping outside and excited, but i wouldnt let him be so stretched out and out of controlish (for lack of a better word). He just looks really hollow to me and in jumping its not necessaily the speed but more 'power' and being nice and collected to count the strides before a jump and plan ahead pretty much. im sure you know this, i just know from riding another horse who gets very excited before a jump, and if you dont take the time to collect her and let her know its not ok just to rush off on you she will literally take off at a gallop over them. it is so much more pleasant when you put in the effort to contain her energy.


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

I like to critique each photo seperately so its easy for you to read my comment then look at the exact picture and see what im talking about  You have alot so im going to number them and probaly skip a few 

1st- Lower your hands and get your horse working from behind , he is all forehand and is just taking control of you. Keep your elbows to your sides , you dont want chicken wings. Also keep your toes turned in they are turning out a little bit.

2nd- It looks asthough you are bracing on your horse for stabilty and that could be because he is ploowing through the jumps so quickly you dont feel secure . Really count your strides before the jump and dont let him run through the jumps . If you feel him getting fast before the jump circle in front of the jump until he slows down. With him plowing through jumps it is dangerous for both you and the horse. You need to have more of a release and you should have your hands further up your horses neck.

3rd-You dont look to be bracing as much on your horses neck in this one , you are looking forward which is very good ! Your leg looks much better in this one aswell.

4th-Your seat looks pretty unstable again in this photo as your tilted abit and it looks like your legs are flopping and flying around a little bit . Seat deep in your saddle and push all your weight down into your heels.


----------



## emilyanne (Feb 24, 2010)

He was excited, but not uncontrolably. I have been jumping him for a couple years now, hes just never done it like this.  but thanks for the help. Oh and one of the reasons im bracing myself alot is because I'm used to bareback with him and just started in a saddle and that was the highest ive jumped him in one and bareback ive done 4ft but just single jumps and not in a course that high. If there are suggestions on how to keep him less streched out and more undercontrole they would be greatly apprecited, sinse we dont have really any riding instructors here its hard to find good advice


----------



## emilyanne (Feb 24, 2010)

I dont know if it would help to know anything about him but he is 7 years old and hes only 14.2-14.3 hh and he is a pure bred polish arabian. I know im quite tall for him as i am almost 5'10" and 15 years old. He is hard to deal with cause he is one of those horses that doesnt always respond to pressure. If i ride him in a halter or bitless he listenes the same or less then if i ride him bridleless around the ring which he loves but just isnt safe with other horses around or in feilds.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

great photos ! it looks like you both had a lot of fun =]


----------



## emilyanne (Feb 24, 2010)

Haha thank you, we did and my friend took the photos for me


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Im not very good at judging things like this but you looked really good to me! Heels are down your looking up, and you both looked like you were having alot of fun!! And awesome that you can ride in a bitless bridle! Good Job!


----------



## emilyanne (Feb 24, 2010)

Haha thanks, I always have a hard time remembering to look up but I had someone there reminding me  and he really enjoys the bitless


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

Glad you had fun! it definatly looked like it! your horse looks so cute  haha, Your point is different than ive seen other peoples...In some pictures it looks like your just resting your whole arm against the horse, or in another picture it looks like your just leaning foward, sorry im not the best bet either, i havnt had a jumping lesson for probably years but i still jump and love it! so keep it up!  haha ( im pretty much trying to say what AFterparty said )


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks like you and your horse had a great time! I love his spunk and spark out there! You should look into venturing into the sport of Eventing  I think he'd be great at it!


----------



## emilyanne (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah I've never actually had a jumping lesson before  Just friends pointing things out while we ride, and I have considered eventing and would like to do it but wouldnt have the time for the training, since im still in school but i would deffinately love to and im sure he would to


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

when i was riding this horse who was like yours and like to plow through the jumps, my instructor mace me do lots of half halts, and if she was going to forward we would do a circle before the jump. we also did alot of trotting when we could between jumps. she was part arab too, it must be an arab thing lol


----------



## emilyanne (Feb 24, 2010)

Haha ive actually been encouraging him to be like that cause he went through a thing where he woulndt go very easily so i encouraged him to just go as much as possible and now ill ty to settle him down and make him work more.


----------



## bigzee (Jul 4, 2010)

Have you done any dressage? It looks like he needs to be working more from the hind. Strung out like that, the horse has to work a lot harder to get over the jumps. I would also work on getting more control by taking one jump, stopping as soon as possible, stand still then turn on the haunches, jumping it again, and stopping again. Repeat this over and over until the horse is listening to you. It really helped me.


----------



## emilyanne (Feb 24, 2010)

No ive never dont dressage, im not against it though. And thanks ill try it the next time im out jumping


----------



## brighteyes08 (Jan 20, 2010)

upir too perched up in the saddle, going over the jumps you look like your still sitting in the saddle with your back arched instead of doing 2 point. You need to get your *** out of the saddle, hug closer to your horse and bring your hands up his withers.


----------



## emilyanne (Feb 24, 2010)

Haha thanks I wont see him for over a month but ill try every thing when im back with him


----------

